# A really dumb paint question



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Dudes,

I need to find some paints that are as close as humanly possible to Process PMS Colours Cyan, Yellow and Magenta.

I've got the yellow sorted, with the 'champion' yellow of the Suzuki Swift. Behold!










Problem is, haven't been able to find an appropriate magenta or cyan.

Anyone got any leads?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Retro paint fans, lookie what I found!


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

There's also this. http://www.autocolorlibrary.com/


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Warwick....

Any decent jobber has the color codes for all vehicles dating back to the 40's and can color match.

As far as PMS. The dyes and pigments are sold for printing and should be able to be mixed into clear binder and shot as normal. Just a bit odd is all. I would think it would cost a lot.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think offset printing inks are particularly cheap, but I have friends in printing so I should ask.

Of course, my painter might need quite a bit of convincing. (assuming I can convince myself that I could be bothered going to this much trouble!)


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Cyan found! Porsche Riviera Blue.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> Cyan found! Porsche Riviera Blue.


You can paint it that color, but it'll never be as fast as that thing is or looks

BTW, spent the last weekend windsurfing with a buddy from Mel-bun that was visiting the states. Told him to look you up 'cause his current rig is WAY outdated. So if a funny sounding guy with a half US/half Oz accent calls, that's the guy.


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

Thylacine said:


> Cyan found! Porsche Riviera Blue.


AKA Mexico Blue. From the early 70s. Used on porsches but also a ford color. (Im respraying my 83 911 that color.) Very smurf blue.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

jay_ntwr said:


> So if a funny sounding guy with a half US/half Oz accent calls, that's the guy.


No worries, I'll be sure to look after him.

Yeah I found all those 70's Porsche colours, and they're absolute rippers! In fact, got the Glasurit codes and formulas for them all, and lo-and-behold, Mexicoblau, Blutengelb und Karminrot are pretty much exactly what I need.

Weren't the 70's great! :thumbsup:


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

blutengelb? Not heard of that one. My 914/6 is an orig L11E/canary yellow/	Zitronengelb yellow. One of the brightest/purest yellows porsche used. The DAPO painted metallic sh*t brown over itut: , but Im hoping to start restoration this fall and will return it to the orig color.

http://homepage.mac.com/markd/914/colors.html


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Thylacine said:


> Cyan found! Porsche Riviera Blue.


May not mix correctly, though. Process colors are transparent. The auto paint is likely opaque. Can make a big difference in the resulting color.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

smdubovsky said:


> blutengelb? Not heard of that one. My 914/6 is an orig L11E/canary yellow/	Zitronengelb yellow. One of the brightest/purest yellows porsche used. The DAPO painted metallic sh*t brown over itut: , but Im hoping to start restoration this fall and will return it to the orig color.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/markd/914/colors.html


I dunno, I actually don't mind some of those less pretty 70's colours, but the in-your-face ones are definitely the best. Friend of mine restored a BMW 2002Ti from the ground up and painted it metallic blue-grey. ut: That thing so needed to be orange or yeah - zitronengelb - it wasn't even funny.

Actual scans of the 70's paint cards are here.


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

Hehe. We just visited the bmw museum in munich last week and they had an both a white turbo and an orange ti.

Though I love the old muted colors too. My absolute favorites are slate gray & ivory from the old 356s. Can get the new cars in slate but its a RARE option. Everyone seems to want silver, black or the boring seal gray (often paired w/ a soulless matching gray interior)


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Now that's how 2002's are _supposed_ to look!

Well I gotta say, your average Porsche driver isn't generally a 'free thinker'. They're usually fat executives who get told what to buy, which explains why I've never seen a GT3 on the road in any colour other than black or white.

*Burning question of the day:* Is there something inherently wrong with having a paint job on a frame that's more expensive than the frame itself?


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

Thylacine said:


> *Burning question of the day:* Is there something inherently wrong with having a paint job on a frame that's more expensive than the frame itself?


Nah. I guess you shops who order in qty can put a bike together (less dropouts) for ~$100 matls?? ANY paint job is going to run you more than that.  (I know thats not what you meant)

IMO, bikes like cars are tools. They can also be passionate works of (functional) art. So curvy tubes, internal routing, high $ paint jobs, they're all just part of what some of us want, desire, and make us happy. Who is anyone to stand in the way of that? I salute people w/ a passion about something (as long as its not something stupid ) Some people just don't share the same passions.

Edit: And dude, I *LOVE* white Primarily has to do w/ the fact almost all factory race porsches were white. I looked for one for quite a while. They are actually also pretty rare. The popularity of colors IME goes something like: silver, black, silver grays, blues, red, (big gap) , yellow, (bigger gap), white, dark grays (like slate), special order colors.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

More like 300 for steel, 1200 for Titanium, but total cost is way, way above that.

After you've done three white bikes in a row, you start to hate white. I'm not sure how these customers will feel after the first week of road scum as accumulated on their nice clean white bikes.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll take a black Porsche any day over the disgusting, pastel-coated Lamborghinis that I see all over Hollywood.


----------

